
Amazon envisions paying with a wave of your hand - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cash-plastic-or-hand-amazon-envisions-paying-with-a-wave-11579352401
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/JZtKL](http://archive.is/JZtKL)

------
stazz1
Dogs are fooled by simple human paper masks, what is the likelihood this can
work and not be duped endlessly by some clever exploitist? Or maybe Amazon is
willing to foot the bill on this feature being exploited in order to garner
more "future cred"

------
chadlavi
So all someone needs is a photo of my hand?

If this took off, it might be wise to buy stock in major glove manufacturers.

